# Giant 3x3's



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Whitetails only!
Anyone know of or have one that will net over 150 inches? Please post it along with gross and net scores. There are only a handful that are known to exist. But I guessing there's a few more then what we know of. Numbers dont mean much without a picture so lets see them.


----------

